# WTF is this place?



## OSPA (Dec 5, 2009)

I was recently on holiday in Fuerteventura and one nght my fella and I went exploring near the hotel, thats when we stumbed across this place. And any ideas as to what it is are greatly appreciated!We couldn't get in because there was a guard dog in the grounds 













Note the smaller hexagonal white wall on the left of this next one - 





This is what it looked like when you peered into it

























There were massive white walls like this all around the compound





Lord knows I tried googling it!


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it is just another holiday developement not completed due to lack of moneys.Probably some time-share company who cant finish the site due to the world recession.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 5, 2009)

What was the place that was abandoned due to ETA activity? I had a feeling it was Fuerteventura.


----------



## OSPA (Dec 5, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> I think it is just another holiday developement not completed due to lack of moneys.Probably some time-share company who cant finish the site due to the world recession.



Yeah possibly, we couldn't figure out if it was that or one that had been used and abandoned. The funny thing is, we couldn't figure out what it was used for in the first place, i.e. if it was a hotel complex of some sort then whats the big glass circular building for? Why is it such a distinct style of architecture? Why are the rooms underground? If it was for tourist information or something, then why does it have rooms, are they rooms or shops? So many questions!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 5, 2009)

OSPA said:


>



In English reads - Lagos of Old, to center of leisure and tourism (thanks babelfish!)? I like the idea of ETA related shenanigans, but it's probably just some holiday development gone wrong. Maybe. 

M


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 5, 2009)

Is the sign in the first pic not a clue?

EDITED: DOH!!! I'm seconds too late with my post. LOL


----------



## RichardB (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it's Famagusta i was thinking of. Not even the right country for ETA.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have been to Antigua,but never experienced any ETA`s....er,what are they folks?


----------



## RichardB (Dec 5, 2009)

Euskadi Ta Askatasuna, a Basque separatist organisation. They were an issue for people holidaying in Spain in the 1970s.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 5, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I think it's Famagusta i was thinking of. Not even the right country for ETA.








M


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Euskadi Ta Askatasuna, a Basque separatist organisation. They were an issue for people holidaying in Spain in the 1970s.



Right..Eta..ok..terrorists.Sorry for my Hignorance.Cheers RichardB.


----------



## DaveyGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Right..Eta..ok..terrorists.Sorry for my Hignorance.Cheers RichardB.





One man terrorist is another man freedom fighter/revolutionary, it depends on your political standpoint


----------



## Davious (Dec 5, 2009)

Planting bombs and killing random people for any reason is terrorism. You can't make a silk purse from a pigs ear, they are just murderers.


----------



## Cruachan (Dec 6, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> In English reads - Lagos of Old, to center of leisure and tourism (thanks babelfish!)? I like the idea of ETA related shenanigans, but it's probably just some holiday development gone wrong. Maybe.
> 
> M



From what I can gather (and reliable info is extremely sparse) this was intended to be a "water park" or "aqua park". It seems that it opened for a very brief period in the 1990s before being closed down again because of some dispute over planning permission or something of the sort. I managed to find one holiday review site that still refers to it as a going concern, describing it as "...a seawater swimming lake with minimal restaurants and shops...". 

Probably best not to put too much trust on any of the other info from that site (comparemyholiday.com) if you're planning a holiday in Fuerteventura 

J


----------



## night crawler (Dec 6, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Euskadi Ta Askatasuna, a Basque separatist organisation. They were an issue for people holidaying in Spain in the 1970s.



Not really they want independence for their homeland in Spain but none the less they are terrorists more about them here [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETA[/ame]
Interesting place shame you did not get inside more. Take a couple of stakes for the dogs next time


----------



## DaveyGTI (Dec 6, 2009)

Davious said:


> Planting bombs and killing random people for any reason is terrorism. You can't make a silk purse from a pigs ear, they are just murderers.





If the regime your fighting for freedom from leaves you no other route as is generally the case with western oligarchys then sometimes that is the only option, if you don't have the resources to fight a pitched battle, you have to fight a war of attrition.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 6, 2009)

I really didn't mean to start a political discussion when I mentioned ETA (especially as they weren't anything to do with it after all) but if it continues the thread will get locked.


----------

